# Any CCW LM20 Replicas Out There?



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of some Replica wheels that were designed after the CCW LM20? If not anyone know of wheels that look similar to them?
I need theses wheels in my life but CCW's price for these is too high for my wheel budget so my only option is to buy a rep or not buy them at all.
Much Appreciated.

















































_Modified by Impreza-Kid at 3:39 PM 7-22-2009_


_Modified by Impreza-Kid at 8:24 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Any CCW LM20 Replicas Out There? (Impreza-Kid)*

bump?


----------



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Any CCW LM20 Replicas Out There? (Impreza-Kid)*

Weekend bumppp.


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Any CCW LM20 Replicas Out There? (Impreza-Kid)*

i dont think anyone makes a replica ccw wheel


----------



## Impreza-Kid (Jul 11, 2009)

Yea thats what im starting to think haha.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Any CCW LM20 Replicas Out There? (Impreza-Kid)*

gotta pay to play... nut up son


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Any CCW LM20 Replicas Out There? (mk2driver)*

Closest thing i can figure are the newer Raderwerks RW3 3 peice custom wheels. Check out the link to their add. not all of the ones pictured look like the LM20's but remember they are CUSTOM. if you got the raderwerks with a deep lip, and all polished finish i think they would look a lot like the LM20'S. 
PICS OF THE RW3 WHEELS (seems to be slight gray centers)
























i know that they are great guys to deal with. never met Russ, but JJ seems like a great guy to work with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Link to raderwerks add: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


_Modified by drbobshowmaster at 2:45 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

check out my daytona rials.. they may work for you.....


----------

